# Dual monitor calibration



## jwalton (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm trying to calibrate two different monitors with a Spyder 4 pro.  On my left, I have a Dell U2410 (IPS, extended color gamut) display, on my right, a much older Samsung 215TW (S-IPS, standard color gamut.)  These are connected to an NVidia GeForce 560 Ti, which very definitely has support for multiple LUTs.

When I run the calibration, though, I find the Dell has a slight greenish cast compared to the Samsung (or, the Samsung has a slight orange cast compared to the Dell, depending on how you want to look at this.)  The Dell has a larger color gamut, so I'd expect some differences, but I'd expect "white" to look the same on both monitors.  Am I doing something wrong?  Is my expectation unrealistic?

-Jason


----------



## Garbz (Apr 24, 2012)

What are the neutral white balance points on the screens? Monitors tend to not perform too well when you push them away from their native white point. This goes double for when you use the video card LUT to calibrate the screen. 

Measure the white balance of the monitor uncalibrated and try and match one to the other rather than matching both to some weird out there value. Side note I can't for the life of me figure out why people insist on calibrating to 6500k when their monitors will natively typically sit around 5000-5300k


----------

